# VT in v10



## jb_fvwm2 (Jun 1, 2014)

The FreeBSD-questions list has posts which suggest that the "feature" I discovered today (`vim` can run in a small-font vidcontrol without X ...) may not persist, at least at first, in the new version(s) without syscons or some other part of the code upgraded to permit it.   [ Partly posting just so persons who use the same terminal, can try it out...  (v9 not VT...) if they have not already ].


----------



## wblock@ (Jun 1, 2014)

vt(4) is a replacement for syscons.  Rather than use VESA BIOS modes which may or may not be present, it uses the KMS drivers.  At present, I don't think there is a way to set the video mode.  It uses a default, or remains in the same mode X was using after leaving X.

syscons(4) will still work in the meantime.


----------

